# GSD With Webbed Feet. Normal or NOT?



## Reef LeDoux

I have a 5 month old GSD with webbed feet. I also have a 1 year old English Labrador. The Shepherd already jumps from a 4' - 5' ledge into the water and swims farther and faster then the lab. Everyone at the lake says he cant be full GSD. 1. They don't have webbed feet. 2. They aren't overly fond of swimming. I have papers on him and met both parents. Just curious to hear from other GSD owners.


----------



## dogma13

Well they don't normally have webbed feet but many Gsds do love to swim.Doesn't mean it's not a purebred dog.


----------



## royals17

He doesn't have webbed feet, but Apollo loves swimming. He doesn't dry off all summer (there's a pool in the backyard). He is one of the fastest swimming dogs I've ever seen. He's much faster than any lab I've met. The webbed feet could just be some sort of genetic mutation.


----------



## Lykoz

lol.. GSD's toes are connected with skin... Yes they have 'webbed feet'


----------



## Zeusthegsd143

All dogs have web like feet.. The toes are connected by skin. Is that what you mean? Post a picture?


----------



## Zeusthegsd143

Based on your default picture. Your dog looks Purebred.


----------



## Zeusthegsd143

Reef LeDoux said:


> I have a 5 month old GSD with webbed feet. I also have a 1 year old English Labrador. The Shepherd already jumps from a 4' - 5' ledge into the water and swims farther and faster then the lab. Everyone at the lake says he cant be full GSD. 1. They don't have webbed feet. 2. They aren't overly fond of swimming. I have papers on him and met both parents. Just curious to hear from other GSD owners.


Don't take what others tell you about YOUR dog so seriously. Unless they are experienced and know the breed fully.


----------



## dogma13

For those not familiar with dogs bred to fetch ducks(labs Chesapeakes,etc) they do have more webbing between their toes than other breeds.Strange but true


----------



## shantinath1000

Myah has webbed toes and LVOES to swim.


----------



## Lilie

My GSD loves to swim. We actually built a pond because he loves water so much.


----------



## Big Brown Eyes

GSD's were cross bred with ducks in the 1950's as a secret CIA experiment. Now many GSD's have webbed feet.

I have even seen a GSD lay eggs. 

See attached picture.


----------



## SuperG

Big Brown Eyes said:


> GSD's were cross bred with ducks in the 1950's as a secret CIA experiment. Now many GSD's have webbed feet.
> 
> I have even seen a GSD lay eggs.
> 
> See attached picture.
> 
> View attachment 276834



Would explain the quacking my GSD does....


SuperG


----------



## G-burg

Shepherds do have webbed feet... as do many other breeds


----------



## HOBY

Big Brown Eyes said:


> GSD's were cross bred with ducks in the 1950's as a secret CIA experiment. Now many GSD's have webbed feet.
> 
> Explains a lot. Somewhere along the line this led to that.
> DDT aka Doggie Duck Tail. My boy has webbed feet with thick toes.


----------



## SuperG

LOLOL.......yep.....definitely a ducktail on that pooch


SuperG


----------



## royals17

All dogs have webbed feet to an extent, but Labs, for example, who are bred to be retrievers/water dogs, have, I guess you could say, "extra" webbing. It helps them to be stronger swimmers and travel through the water faster. Just like duck feet or flippers on people feet. German Shepherds are not bred to have that extra webbing, because their intended purpose did not involve much water. 

I have a picture of a webbed foot on a dog... just off Google.


----------



## Liesje

I do not know about webbed feet, but both my GSDs LOVE water, and dogs from the breeder of the older (who is the father of the younger) all seem to love water. Both of them dock dive competitively. The younger loves water so much, I can't keep him out. At the cottage if we are not playing fetch in the water or dock diving, he will wade in about shoulder deep and just sit in the water rather than sitting on the dock or the beach. He makes his own games chasing waves or pulling his toys underwater and then "diving" for them. At home, I have to keep the water bucket 1/4 full or he will try to play in it (paw at the water, dunk his head in repeatedly). In the summer I have wading pools on my patio for him. It took him a few days to get comfortable jumping off the competition platform into a clear pool but he was comfortable around lake water from day one.


----------



## Saphire

Someone please take a pic of their GSD'S foot for comparison so everyone can see it. Lol
I'm at work so I can't help.


----------



## Hineni7

Areli 41wk old GSD absolutely LOVES water (although her brother a Alaskan Malamute/GSD loves it even more)


----------

